

Hip hop samples, mapped to your keyboard - danielsf
http://samplestitch.com

======
thomasfl
This is excellent for teaching infants how to produce hip hop beats. I'll test
it out on my own kids.

[http://samplestitch.com/?song=150&sample=impress](http://samplestitch.com/?song=150&sample=impress)

~~~
danielsf
It's a little bit like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uw2RT_vQDQk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uw2RT_vQDQk)

